# "Lightning and Ajax"



## Robert_Stephens

_"Lightning and Ajax, The Great Tea Race, 1854", Oil on panel, by Robert A.M. Stephens,© 1999, 36"x60", oil on panel, In the Collection of W.R. Grace and Co.®_

Robert


----------



## Conservative

BUSTED AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Swedish IP of 93.158.110.169, listed as suspicious.

Report link: urlQuery: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/283525_224466327588689_100000759716724_568630_4457708_n.jpg

URL query site link: urlQuery - Free online URL scanner

You are sooooooo going to jail!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

it is you

thief

I love you honey

R


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> it is you
> 
> thief
> 
> I love you honey
> 
> R



face it fraud... you're totally, completely , utterly busted.


----------



## Conservative

still waiting to hear why the work you claimed was yours (shuttle 'painting'), had the EXACT SAME URL as a copyrighted work (shuttle photo) on the Orlando Sentinel website. A work OWNED by Mr. Huber.

THE EXACT SAME URL! Explain that, dumb ass!


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Lightning and Ajax, The Great Tea Race, 1854", Oil on panel, by Robert A.M. Stephens,© 1999, 36"x60", oil on panel, In the Collection of W.R. Grace and Co.®_
> 
> Robert



Really?  Why did you call it Black Adder and Hallo'ween at Art Page 116  You also refer to the ships as Thermoplye and Lightning on facebook.  Three different names for "your" painting in  three different places.  Can't keep your lies straight Bobby?


----------



## Conservative

kwc57 said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Lightning and Ajax, The Great Tea Race, 1854", Oil on panel, by Robert A.M. Stephens,© 1999, 36"x60", oil on panel, In the Collection of W.R. Grace and Co.®_
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why did you call it Black Adder and Hallo'ween at Art Page 116  You also refer to the ships as Thermoplye and Lightning on facebook.  Three different names for "your" painting in  three different places.  Can't keep your lies straight Bobby?
Click to expand...


I think we have to give Robert an award for being the single biggest lying piece of shit to ever post on this board! He is so completely stupid, he cannot keep his own lies straight on this board, let alone over multiple boards!

What a fucking douchenozzle!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, well, well, Lookie at what i found...







Larger version
http://shevrinfinearts.com/helner_win.htm



> Al Helner
> 
> Born in Brooklyn, New York in 1923. Attended the Art Students League in New York City. After serving in the Army Air Corps in WW II he worked as an industrial designer, and a free lance illustrator before becoming devoted to his life long interest of painting the sea. He was a member of the American Society of Marine Artist, N.Y.. Many of his paintings were published and his artwork appeared on covers of Sea Classics magazine and Sea Combat magazine. The artist combined technical knowledge with dramatic impact in his finely rendered and authoritive studies.



Helner


More plagiarism from our resident space liar.


----------



## kwc57

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, well, well, Lookie at what i found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger version
> helner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Helner
> 
> Born in Brooklyn, New York in 1923. Attended the Art Students League in New York City. After serving in the Army Air Corps in WW II he worked as an industrial designer, and a free lance illustrator before becoming devoted to his life long interest of painting the sea. He was a member of the American Society of Marine Artist, N.Y.. Many of his paintings were published and his artwork appeared on covers of Sea Classics magazine and Sea Combat magazine. The artist combined technical knowledge with dramatic impact in his finely rendered and authoritive studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helner
> 
> 
> More plagiarism from our resident space liar.
Click to expand...


Oh my!  I bet Bobby will threaten to sue Helner.  Maybe you too!


----------



## Ed Spacer

Whats weird is that this  guy threatened the board...
and wed get banned.
i mysteriously was ip banned....
conserv,or whoever.else,is their any weakness on a vbulletin message forum platform that would allow an amateur to access the server to do this?
apparently i wasnt banned.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Can a poster be banned for continual copyright violations and plagerism?


----------



## Conservative

vampiric68 said:


> Can a poster be banned for continual copyright violations and plagerism?



site rules says copyright violations are forbidden, but doesn't spell out the penalty.

This site is aware of the issue, and is coordinating with the Sentinel in this case.


----------



## kwc57

Bobby has gone rather silent.


----------



## Conservative

kwc57 said:


> Bobby has gone rather silent.



Roberta will be back, most likely... ignoring reality and stealing credit for others works again.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Conserv,please check announcements thread.
calling for his removal.
sign the petition.


----------



## Conservative

vampiric68 said:


> Conserv,please check announcements thread.
> calling for his removal.
> sign the petition.



I saw it. I'm not sure you're actually allowed to do that, and I doubt that simply asking for someone to be removed would work, unless they are found to have violated rules like RS has repeatedly.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

This is going to be so fun.

Robert


----------



## Ed Spacer

Really?thats why you even faked your death online when you were sued.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> This is going to be so fun.
> 
> Robert



What? watching the moderators delete any posts you make where you've claimed credit for someone elses work, or stolen their copyrighted material, or break any other board rules?

Yeah, that will be fun... for us!


----------



## Ed Spacer

Amen to that.


----------



## bluee

I really love to ride it. Its great work and mine desire to drive it by my own...
But the one thing which I really got impressed that is lightning effect. Seems to be really awesome vision.
Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Conservative

bluee said:


> I really love to ride it. Its great work and mine desire to drive it by my own...
> But the one thing which I really got impressed that is lightning effect. Seems to be really awesome vision.
> Keep it up buddy.



welcome back Robert... prepare to be banned... again.


----------

